# Odd Fears



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2012)

Ever since I was about 5, nothing could scare me. Not Freddy or Jason. Not spiders (I love spiders). Not demons, snakes, heights, or gruesome murder stories. Now, obviously, if something absolutely life threatening like a hungry bear or mad serial killer was coming for me or in my general vicinity, I'm pissing myself on the spot, no joke. I'm talking about just being afraid of odd things not threatening at the moment.
 I was always afraid of two things as a kid: weird statues and that damn movie, The Mask. That was it. Nothing else presented to me phased me. I didn't beat Ocarina of Time, a rated E Nintendo exclusive, until I was 13 because of the Armos Knights and I sure as Hell didn't get the Ice Arrows either. Got to the cyclops statue in the fortress, made a 180 Tony Hawk would be proud of! Never went back until I was 16 and was shaking in my seat.  
And to this day I cannot watch that frigging movie. It's not something I need or want to do, of course, because I really don't care for movies in general like most. I had nightmares of that flick until I was 15 and if they play it on TV, I change the channel as fast as mortally possible out of fear that it'll get the same reaction out of me. 

I'm still afraid of most odd statues (especially if they move in fictional works) but, not all of them. I jumped when the entrance to the Shivering Isles appeared in Oblivion. The Torizo in Super Metroid frightened me when his head blew off, the new cyclops Armos in Wind Waker, and even the entrance to Skull Woods part 2 in Zelda A Link to the.....you know something? _*F*_*uck* Nintendo! -_-
You can laugh, but I'm not clicking any links. I know some people can't resist placing traps. c:


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 26, 2012)

I have a odd fear that me and someone will be on a very high bridge, they are leaning over and fall to their death. Then the family will blame me for not saving them and my guilt will haunt me forever.


----------



## Teal (May 26, 2012)

Trypophobia


----------



## Namba (May 26, 2012)

I have a pathological fear of big, echoing bathrooms... Specifically those with a fire alarm in it, and especially if said fire alarm is capable of emitting sound.


----------



## Ikrit (May 26, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I have a pathological fear of big, echoing bathrooms... Specifically those with a fire alarm in it, and especially if said fire alarm is capable of emitting sound.



that reminds me of a bunch of dreams i had for a month, they all had huge bathrooms in the schools completed with rows of showers, stalls, those long steel urinals.

everything was grey, dirty, and creepy


----------



## Kangamutt (May 26, 2012)

Seafood. It's really hard for me to eat any of it in a restaurant. Just knowing how easy it spoils puts me on edge, and not to mention I have a shrimp allergy, so I'm pretty paranoid about any cross-contamination. Granted, my reactions at best are mild, I still don't enjoy it, and don't want to risk it being my throat closing up. Though I have gotten a little better about it, occasionally ordering fish, if it's a type I like. Oddly enough, I actually feel better about sushi, seeing as it's almost always pulled out of a fridge right before rolling and serving.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 26, 2012)

Im so scared of a type of sea snail that lives everywhere where I live. They look similar to this snail, but they are grey and longer, plus the long grey thing is pink.
I hate them so much because when I went to the beach when I was ten, a lot of them had stuck to my fot. So when I jumped around, trying to get them of my foot, I stepped in a more muddy, sludgy place and sank down to my knees and got stuck. And the more I moved, the more I sunk, so I started to panic.


----------



## Aetius (May 26, 2012)

Heights, get them the fuck away from me.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 26, 2012)

Nazis. 

Actual Nazis, not neo-Nazis.


----------



## Anubite (May 26, 2012)

Im really afraid of people touching my neck, scares the crap outa me.


----------



## ZerX (May 26, 2012)

Being alone and being without internet


----------



## Aldino (May 26, 2012)

Needles, although I suppose thats a fairly normal fear.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 26, 2012)

I don't really have any odd fears... Don't get me wrong, I get pumped up on roller coasters, and people jumping out from behind corners and yelling "BOO!" often leaves me startled, but I don't have any unnatural fears. 

Unless you count my fear of one day developing an odd fear... My nightmares are haunted by images of me cowering in fear of something that's totally not scary... And it's different each night! :V


----------



## Onnes (May 26, 2012)

Walking past people on the sidewalk. For some reason this still makes me unbelievably nervous.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2012)

ZerX said:


> Being alone and being without internet



Yep, that can do most people in. :I



Aetius said:


> Heights, get them the fuck away from me.



I love how you put that as if heights are tangible objects! I'm sorry, I'm not making fun of you.




Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Seafood. It's really hard for me to eat any of it in a restaurant. Just knowing how easy it spoils puts me on edge, and not to mention I have a shrimp allergy, so I'm pretty paranoid about any cross-contamination. Granted, my reactions at best are mild, I still don't enjoy it, and don't want to risk it being my throat closing up. Though I have gotten a little better about it, occasionally ordering fish, if it's a type I like. Oddly enough, I actually feel better about sushi, seeing as it's almost always pulled out of a fridge right before rolling and serving.



I am allergic to seafood myself. I'm just an idiot and still eat lobster. Sometimes you just don't care when something is too good. But, my ex made me try sushi...I don't even want to look at the stuff anymore. o-o


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2012)

Honestly? The fear of my neck being touched. Its an ultimate show of trust to let someone touch my neck for me. >.<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 26, 2012)

I absolutely fucking hate the ocean and everything in it.

Also I hate having my stomach touched. I will never, ever let anyone touch it. Anyone who does gets destroyed.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Also I hate having my stomach touched. I will never, ever let anyone touch it. Anyone who does gets destroyed.


Peevish desire to poke Gibby's belly: 

[âˆš] Activated 
[  ] Not activated


----------



## Saiko (May 26, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Peevish desire to poke Gibby's belly:
> 
> [âˆš] Activated
> [  ] Not activated


Great minds think alike. :v

OT: spiders. I fucking hate spiders. Heights can go die in a hole as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 26, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Peevish desire to poke Gibby's belly:
> 
> [âˆš] Activated
> [  ] Not activated



:[

[yt]7mfA1jNiqoU[/yt]

But seriously, I wish I knew _why_ I hate it so much. It's kind of irrational. Though it does feel very sensitive when someone else pokes it. Even I don't like poking it.


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 26, 2012)

Ley said:


> Honestly? The fear of my neck being touched. Its an ultimate show of trust to let someone touch my neck for me. >.<



Semi-related: I get major empathy pain when I see someone's collar-bone hurt, and I'm needlessly scared of my own getting hurt.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Peevish desire to poke Gibby's belly:
> 
> [âˆš] Activated
> [  ] Not activated



If the choices are mutually exclusive, you should use radio buttons instead of checkboxes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2012)

Sudden loud noises, wasps and  fetuses.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> fuckin' fetuses.



Well don't do it then


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> :[
> 
> [vidya]
> 
> But seriously, I wish I knew _why_ I hate it so much. It's kind of irrational. Though it does feel very sensitive when someone else pokes it. Even I don't like poking it.


Eh I think some folks are just like that. My brother's like that with his ribs. I've got a spot too, but I'm not telling you people where it is.


----------



## Onnes (May 26, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sudden loud noises, wasps and  fetuses.



So what you're saying is that your special weakness is a fetus filled with wasps and C4.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 26, 2012)

I have hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia.


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> I have hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia.



Fear of long words, right?


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 26, 2012)

Ley said:


> Fear of long words, right?


Exactly. I can't believe I was able to put it in and keep my composure.


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2012)

OssumPawesome said:


> Semi-related: I get major empathy pain when I see someone's collar-bone hurt, and I'm needlessly scared of my own getting hurt.



... well for me, its mostly a vulnerable thing and when it gets touched I blush and spaz and flail and stuff like that x//x


----------



## SiLJinned (May 26, 2012)

Feeling nauseous, sudden fast movements (including being in something really fast), being enclosed into a tiny space, screaming or anything resembling it, I hate when girls do that as a joke, although it's more freaking annoying than giving me the chills. Coincidentially that happened when I lost my ability to scream, all what happens when I try are odd animal-like squeaky noises, maybe I forgot how to. Oh and really bloody/dirty/infested areas creep me out, I refuse to use them. Oh and struggling to breathe makes me panic like hell.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2012)

So glad no one's made fun of me yet. I'm actually learning things here, too. Heard about the fear of long words. Didn't know it was given a real name. Funny that the trolls gave it the most ironic length.


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Feeling nauseous, sudden fast movements (including being in something really fast), being enclosed into a tiny space, screaming or anything resembling it, I hate when girls do that as a joke, although it's more freaking annoying than giving me the chills. Coincidentially that happened when I lost my ability to scream, all what happens when I try are odd animal-like squeaky noises, maybe I forgot how to. Oh and really bloody/dirty/infested areas creep me out, I refuse to use them. Oh and struggling to breathe makes me panic like hell.



This, all of this.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 26, 2012)

The only thing I'm afraid of is having my genitals damaged.


----------



## KigRatel (May 26, 2012)

Fathering children. That would be an absolute nightmare, I'm not even joking.


----------



## Piroshki (May 26, 2012)

Terminal illness/injury. It's a normal thing in itself to be afraid of, but I freak out even if it happens to someone nearby me that I don't know. I'm afraid I would be completely useless if someone I know had a heart attack or something, that I'd just kind of stand there and have a panic attack. I hate being in hospitals and old folks' homes for this reason, too.

Hmm, I wonder if I have anything more irrational... Well, it's not really a _fear_, but I cannot stand swallowing hot liquids, and I don't like lukewarm ones. I can't drink coffee, warm milk, hot chocolate, any of that stuff. It activates my gag reflex, not to mention the fact that heat always seems to make everything taste so bitter. >:I


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2012)

Ladders is probably the weirdest fear I have.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 26, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Ladders is probably the weirdest fear I have.



You would be terrible in construction.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> You would be terrible in construction.



I'm fine with step ladders, no matter how tall the step ladders are. It's the really tall free standing ladders I can't stand.


----------



## Namba (May 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I hate having my stomach touched. I will never, ever let anyone touch it. Anyone who does gets destroyed.


Dude! Me too! My little sister used to keep doing that shit to me and then she was shocked every time I got pissed at her. My parents would then get onto me for swearing at her but they eventually caught her about to do it with a shit-eating grin on her face. She then did the "I'm not touching yyyooooooouuuuuuuu!!!" maneuver where she would be just close enough to irritate the shit out of me, but I was able to ignore that enough times for her to get frustrated and give up. Now she's taken up to incessant, tuneless humming all the fucking time.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 26, 2012)

Butterflies in person *shudders* honestly. A picture won't scare me but if I saw one flying near me, I'll run away or muscle up to kill it. Most flying insects scare the shit out of me. >.>


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (May 26, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Needles, although I suppose thats a fairly normal fear.


God I hate needles. They are hated to the point that I squirm if I see someone having an injection, slicing my thumb open with a Swiss army knife is no problem, but when someone's trying to stick a needle in me first thing that goes through my head is to kill them.


----------



## Dreaming (May 26, 2012)

I guess it beats fearing that someone's hiding around every corner |:


----------



## Unsilenced (May 26, 2012)

Ley said:


> Honestly? The fear of my neck being touched. Its an ultimate show of trust to let someone touch my neck for me. >.<



^This

Also, my belly button. I will snap your finger off.


----------



## Pine (May 26, 2012)

Well, I have a pretty common fear of needles. I guess when it comes to strange fears I'm afraid of the unknown. There's so many things mankind has yet to discover, and so many things we have already discovered that we can not explain.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2012)

Pine said:


> Well, I have a pretty common fear of needles



Pine needles? :3


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> ^This
> 
> Also, my belly button. I will snap your finger off.



I just squeal like the pillbery dough boy.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 26, 2012)

This thing. I shit you not.

I covered the entire left side of my screen while looking for that video.


Something about it just... Ughughghughguhgughguhughghgghhg.... ._.



Now I know what your thinking

"Kiru... Come on man.. really? It's just shitty pixels"


You tell that to my 8 year-old self when he first say this, up come, on a big screen tv.


Since then. Fuck water.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Fathering children. That would be an absolute nightmare, I'm not even joking.



I. Hate. Kids. Well...I wouldn't want to see them hurt by anything under any circumstances. I also wouldn't want them to drop their ice cream or lose a stuffed animal. I don't know why, but those two things almost make ME cry. Saw a 4 or 5 year old at King's Dominion drop his cone once. I would have lost sleep for a week if I hadn't bought him another one. Hurts to see that for some reason. (huh...I should make a thread about odd things one can't bear to see.). But, still, kids? Real fuckin annoying. NEVER having them.



Zydrate Junkie said:


> God I hate needles. They are hated to the point that I squirm if I see someone having an injection, slicing my thumb open with a Swiss army knife is no problem, but when someone's trying to stick a needle in me first thing that goes through my head is to kill them.



Even a Super Saiyan hates needles. Don't feel bad at all.



Kiru-kun said:


> This thing. I shit you not.
> 
> I covered the entire left side of my screen while looking for that video.
> 
> ...



Dude...I'm afraid of ARMOS. Trust me, your fear isn't that embarrassing at least to me. Majora's Mask is even worse with the eels, though. This is understandable, but Pinnacle Rock scared the SHIT out of me. I feel your pain.
 Nintendo, the trolliest troll company that ever did troll. Making E rated nightmares...the damned demon piano. Fuck that red coin.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 26, 2012)

Bugs and needles. Never liked them never will.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 26, 2012)

Contortionists. Those people freak me the hell out.


----------



## Plantar (May 26, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Seafood. It's really hard for me to eat any of it in a restaurant. Just knowing how easy it spoils puts me on edge, and not to mention I have a shrimp allergy, so I'm pretty paranoid about any cross-contamination. Granted, my reactions at best are mild, I still don't enjoy it, and don't want to risk it being my throat closing up. Though I have gotten a little better about it, occasionally ordering fish, if it's a type I like. Oddly enough, I actually feel better about sushi, seeing as it's almost always pulled out of a fridge right before rolling and serving.


Same. I don't eat anything anywhere if they have seafood. I also tried shrimp once. That's how I found out I was allergic! :V

I was afraid of ambulances for a long time, since when I was little, I was taken into one when I couldn't breathe because of pneumonia. And car-washes used to scare the crap out of me too. That lasted until I was 11 though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 27, 2012)

Ketchup. I don't know why.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 27, 2012)

Bikes. Riden one once, broke my leg and deslocated my jaw on my first ride to school. Never riden one since then. l=/


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2012)

I'm afraid of walking directly under pointy light fixtures.  Afraid they might fall down and pierce my skull or some shit.


----------



## Rictus Goat (May 27, 2012)

Being tickled- sends me into a horrible sort of panic attack because where a lot of people get a happy giggly feeling... I get one that I absolutely hate and start hyperventilating over as well as kicking and screaming. This is something my husband found out the hard way.

Also- Japanese beetles. Both the kind that live in trees and kill them as well as the orange ladybird kind. The first kind I can't explain what about it does it for me- but I want them nowhere NEAR me. As for orange ladybirds? I've had them- on SEVERAL occasions follow and bite me multiple times. I am not a fan.


----------



## greyhusky11 (May 27, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Bikes. Riden one once, broke my leg and deslocated my jaw on my first ride to school. Never riden one since then. l=/



I don't even know if I remember how to ride a bike cause I went through a similar situation lol.

Also Zombies. I don't know why nothing else scares me not Ghosts, Demons, Vampires, nothing but i don't do Zombies! My brother once got a gaming magazine and it had screenshots from some zombie game and I took a sharpie and completely blacked every one of them I don't play around lol

some others I have are noises in the dark, turning my back on a dark room, and my home getting broken into while I'm there.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (May 27, 2012)

Loud, unexpected noises. _Every_ time there's a loud bang or the breaks of a bus hiss, I jump ten feet in the air and am ready get the hell out of Dodge.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 27, 2012)

Whenever I pass by the police on the road I fear they'll pull me over for something I wasn't aware I was doing.


----------



## Demensa (May 27, 2012)

When I'm somewhere high up, I get afraid that I'll get some spontaneous urge to jump off.
Or I'll be afraid that I will throw something valuable off the edge, like my phone or a camera, even though I have no intention of doing so.

Also, spiders.


----------



## Flatline (May 27, 2012)

These. Fucking. Things.

I used to hate needles as well but since I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease they do blood tests on me pretty often (It can be every month or week, depends on how I feel) so I got used to them. It's still better than endoscopy.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2012)

I am really creeped out by deep, open water. Just the thought that I can't see how deep it goes and I have no idea what is below me is a thought I find deeply unsettling. For example a few years ago on vacation my dad and I rented jetskis for a bit, and while it was fun zipping around the ocean I was afraid of falling off. It almost happened once when I hit the wake of a boat while going too fast and got some air too. :V

Also I am a total pansy and hate large bugs/arachnids, especially spiders. I don't want them near me, I don't want them touching me, and I don't want them buzzing in my face. >=[


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Ladders is probably the weirdest fear I have.



I have that fear too. Once I get past 6-8 feet up I get really scared, and I'm not really that afraid of heights otherwise, it's just ladders for some reason.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 27, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I am really creeped out by deep, open water. Just the thought that I can't see how deep it goes and I have no idea what is below me is a thought I find deeply unsettling. For example a few years ago on vacation my dad and I rented jetskis for a bit, and while it was fun zipping around the ocean I was afraid of falling off. It almost happened once when I hit the wake of a boat while going too fast and got some air too. :V
> 
> Also I am a total pansy and hate large bugs/arachnids, especially spiders. I don't want them near me, I don't want them touching me, and I don't want them buzzing in my face. >=[



Even though I sailed for years, shit like this always scared the crap out of me. I mean, any other day of the week a monster the size of a skyscraper would have to work to sneak up on you. Oceans let them cheat. :c


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 27, 2012)

When I was very young I was tremendously worried that gravity might turn off. I think it spawned from a terrible dream I had in which this actually happened. I was most worried in rooms with tremendously high ceilings (such as the school gym) that gravity would turn off, we'd float up to the rafters, it would turn on again and we'd be dangling for our lives.

Thankfully such silly fears do not consume me today. Rather, my only real fears now are the typical things that can kill you (snakes, spiders, etc.) although, I do have this nuance where small spiders creep me out more than large ones; I personally find Tarantulas and such to be kind of cool (Pink-toed tarantulas I even find kind of cute because their toes are so soft.)


----------



## Unsilenced (May 27, 2012)

Just remembered: Staplers. I hate staplers. 

Pretty sure they hate me.


----------



## Zhyneos (May 27, 2012)

I'm afraid of Elevators if that counts. XD
I'd rather climb 15+ flights of stairs then go in them! D':


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 27, 2012)

This.
5 year olds aren't made to see that stuff.


----------



## Randolph (May 27, 2012)

Trypophobia's a bitch.

Fucking grain-based food is the worst for that.

Edit: Just noticed that son of a bitch in my sig holy fucking shit get him out of there fuckfuckfuck.


----------



## BunnyEarz (May 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> that reminds me of a bunch of dreams i had for a  month, they all had huge bathrooms in the schools completed with rows of  showers, stalls, those long steel urinals.
> 
> everything was grey, dirty, and creepy



I'm getting turned on, already


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 28, 2012)

Pools. I don't know why, but pools used to really freak me out. I love to swim in the ocean, though. The only time I don't like it is when the jellyfish aren't playing fair, and they hang out near the bottom, where I can't see them, and they sting my legs >.< But moon jellyfish, those things are fun because they don't sting; JELLYFISH FIGHT!!


----------



## Reito (May 28, 2012)

I don't have any odd fears, even though in hindsight I probably should

-Got stuck in an elevator at age 7 in the Salvation Army, was there for maybe an hour, not afraid of them at all

-Got in a pretty bad motorcycle wreck, still love them

-Almost drove off the side of a rock bluff when I blew a tire, hit a wall instead. Not afraid of heights or cars.

-Almost cut my finger off with a can of tuna, not afraid of cans

I do get a little scared every time I go to sleep, as I've woken up having a seizure 4 times now, and statistics say I will die in my sleep


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 28, 2012)

I got this irrational fear of rejection :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I got this irrational fear of rejection :c



I wouldn't call that _irrational_, to be honest.


----------



## Brayton (May 28, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Bugs and needles. Never liked them never will.



Ditto, however for bugs, its just spiders....and even seeing an image on the internet makes me scream outta my chair like a small girl.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 28, 2012)

Brayton said:


> Ditto, however for bugs, its just spiders....and even seeing an image on the internet makes me scream outta my chair like a small girl.


Stay away from the General Time Waster's thread when Onnes is online.


----------



## Brayton (May 28, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Stay away from the General Time Waster's thread when Onnes is online.


Right. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Onnes (May 28, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Stay away from the General Time Waster's thread when Onnes is online.



I can't help it that spiders are adorable.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 28, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I can't help it that spiders are adorable.



I'm going to tell you the exact same thing I told Aldino:

What the hell is so cute about a tiny, 8-legged, black, hairy, wall-monkey with fangs and 4 eyes?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 28, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I'm going to tell you the exact same thing I told Aldino:
> 
> What the hell is so cute about a tiny, 8-legged, black, hairy, wall-monkey with fangs and 4 eyes?



It's adorable when they try to escape from being gassed.


----------



## Aldino (May 28, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I'm going to tell you the exact same thing I told Aldino:
> 
> What the hell is so cute about a tiny, 8-legged, black, hairy, wall-monkey with fangs and 4 eyes?



This


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 28, 2012)

Aldino said:


> This



AH! KILL IT! KILL IT! SEND IT BACK TO THE FIERY DEPTHS OF HELL!


----------



## PapayaShark (May 28, 2012)

Aldino said:


> This



Squeee <3 Too cute C:


----------



## Brayton (May 28, 2012)

FUCK! I just flew out of the chair, and then awww, and then screamed again.


----------



## veeno (May 28, 2012)

I am scared of mirrors.

They just fucking scare me.


----------



## Seian Verian (May 28, 2012)

...My oddest fear is moving vehicles. Not when I'm in one. Just... Any time a moving vehicle is nearby I want to be shielded somehow. I won't have a panic attack, but dear god I do NOT want to be near a moving car.


----------



## Namba (May 28, 2012)

Aldino said:


> This


So cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttee!!!!


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 29, 2012)

Clowns were one of my biggest fears when I was a kid although now I just find them really creepy.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (May 29, 2012)

I've got a slew of rational fears, but.

Very large things deeply terrify me, even just paintings or drawings of them. Like the dragons in this picture. See that little tiny dragon just underneath the lightning on the left? In game, that dragon is several hundred feet tall. Compare that to the gigantic mofo hiding behind the building .... NO. GO AWAY. GO AWAY NOW. I can't wait to play GW2, but the dragons in that world scare me so bad.

I'm also pathologically afraid of black-and-white police cars. Not the cops! Just the cars. They make me cry and shake. 

Also, the sound of heartbeats.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (May 29, 2012)

I am scared of a house fire. Every little fucking odd noise startles me half to death, thinking it's the wiring setting the house alight, or the furnace having an epic rollout and turning the house into a bonfire. This may have been from a small story I read as a younger child called "The House that Screamed" (sucks I can't find the book that contained it, it was a pretty good read), but I had this fear (albeit far lighter) before I read it.

Also wasps. fuck 'em.


----------



## veeno (May 29, 2012)

I am also scared that the godamn scp will come to liffe

Dont break mother fucking eye contact.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 30, 2012)

I'm afraid of Stop-motion animation... I'm alone on that one. am I?


----------



## S.L.p (May 30, 2012)

well i dont like to eat to much in one siting cuz i think if i do ill blow up and die...i know its silly but i can get it out of my head when eating.


----------



## KigRatel (May 30, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> What the hell is so cute about a tiny, 8-legged, black, hairy, wall-monkey with fangs and 4 eyes?



They just are, okay?

What the hell is so cute about a baby? That's what I want to know.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Very large things deeply terrify me, even just paintings or drawings of them. Like the dragons in this picture. See that little tiny dragon just underneath the lightning on the left? In game, that dragon is several hundred feet tall. Compare that to the gigantic mofo hiding behind the building .... NO. GO AWAY. GO AWAY NOW. I can't wait to play GW2, but the dragons in that world scare me so bad..



I can understand huge things being frightening. I used to be afraid that some of the big buildings would just...FALL in Baltimore and other big cities.



JDogTheHellhound said:


> I'm afraid of Stop-motion animation... I'm alone on that one. am I?



Like claymations and old King Kong? I hate that shit too.



KigRatel said:


> They just are, okay?
> 
> What the hell is so cute about a baby? That's what I want to know.



I love spiders. My friend has this fuzzy Chilean Rose that just...sits there. It's fun to pet when it's in the mood to be bothered.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Like claymations and old King Kong? I hate that shit too.



Not really afraid of that kind of stop motion. I'm afraid of This.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> Not really afraid of that kind of stop motion. I'm afraid of This.



That was.....interesting. Very artistic appeal, but I could see how that could give anyone nightmares. o-o
I was just shown a movie that I now think takes the spot of The Mask. Ever seen Fantastic Planet? I'd rather live in Raccoon City.


----------



## Blacklight (May 31, 2012)

I have two phobias (Fears) 
Phonophobia - Fear of loud sounds/noises. Ex: Lawn mowers, tractors, yelling and screaming.
Trypanophobia - Fear of needles. Ex: just needles, pretty simple.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

Fear of needles seems to be pretty common here. And the fear of loud noises, I think I have that now considering I was woken up at 2 am last night to a house *EXPLODING *â€‹a few blocks down. Poor family didn't make it. Propane is something I never want to deal with.


----------



## Xeno (May 31, 2012)

I'm afraid of deep water, as soon as my feet can't touch the ground I start freaking out.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> That was.....interesting. Very artistic appeal, but I could see how that could give anyone nightmares. o-o
> I was just shown a movie that I now think takes the spot of The Mask. Ever seen Fantastic Planet? I'd rather live in Raccoon City.



I've seen that movie. I gave up watching it half way into the movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

I watched the *â€‹whole...thing. o-o*


----------



## Traven V (May 31, 2012)

I used to me afraid of the world/ society when I was a little kid @.@ it was horrible.


----------



## Bambi (May 31, 2012)

Fear that the sky is just one giant ocean, just upside down, and that one day ... it would fall.

And I would drown.


----------



## Gigi the Tea Goat (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm terrified of rooms with rounded corners instead of ones that come to a point. It makes the room feel like it's larger than it is, and that kind of illusion freaks the heck out of me. I'm also afraid of fake storms like the ones created in some amusement park rides and in museums...and the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 1, 2012)

_Jellyfish._


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 2, 2012)

DatBadger said:


> _Jellyfish._


Oh God. They hurt so bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2012)

Gigi the Tea Goat said:


> I'm terrified of rooms with rounded corners instead of ones that come to a point. It makes the room feel like it's larger than it is, and that kind of illusion freaks the heck out of me. I'm also afraid of fake storms like the ones created in some amusement park rides and in museums...and the Rainforest Cafe.



I used to...love Rainforest Cafe. Q^Q I went once as a kid and it was closed the next day. I thought it was my fault.



Hinalle K. said:


> Oh God. They hurt so bad.



You've been stung!?


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 2, 2012)

I just realised I had some other kind of fear: Putting human faces (as the same colour of the object) on objects. When I was really little I would run out of the room if I saw something like that, but now it just makes me feel very uneasy. I don't mind really cartoony faces on such stuff, but literally having human faces tacked onto inaminate objects, heads right into the uncanny valley. Although the really poorly edited human faces onto stuff just cracks me up because it looks so unconvincing.

Reguarding animals, real human faces with animal features pasted on does look weird but somehow not really as creepy with inaminate objects.


----------



## Gigi the Tea Goat (Jun 2, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I used to...love Rainforest Cafe. Q^Q I went once as a kid and it was closed the next day. I thought it was my fault.



Don't get me wrong. I love it. It's amazing...but I hate the simulated storm. Storms weren't meant to happen indoors. 
Also, I'm sorry for your unfortunate childhood experience. :[


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm afraid of space

yet it's one of the things I'm most interested in


----------



## Kindreth (Jun 3, 2012)

I fear walking by large buildings with glass panes up the entire structure. I fear the glass will break and then it will rain shards of glass. I don't know why I have this problem. Recently I was playing a video game, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier, and there was a scene in the game where a nuke that had it's warhead disabled hit a large building in London and it started raining glass. I covered my face until I thought the clip was over. I am glad I live two hours away from Oklahoma City. I would absolutely die if I lived there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2012)

That thought used cross my mind a lot. I love hug buildings of any kind, but that...that's a horrifying image. Like the razor hail from that Gears of War game. Yikes *x*


----------

